# 97 MAX HAS DEAD SPOT WHEN TURNING KEY



## 97maxima (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All--Just wondering if anyone knows whats involved to change the ing switch and is this a common problem with this car? I bought the car in 97 NEW and today it has 88K and runs as it did in 97!!!!! Thanks for any help..

Have a good one. MARK NY


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

*NO* this problem is most likely a first. Atleast this is the first time ive heard of it on this car. Well one thing is know how to disable the (SRS) or air bag system. u have to remove the drivers knee bolster and the steering column covers of course. i can tell u more but there is just to much typing involved. My suggestion is to get ursef a manual and that will let u know everything about ur car.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

yes it is a common problem, all you need to replace is the electrical part of the ignition switch, you will have to remove the lower dash, steering wheel cover, and the collum protector. then one plug, and two more screws it will come out, the other guy must be a bonehead simpleton that knows nothing about Nissan. I have replaced possibly hundreds of them over the years.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

titan_213 said:


> yes it is a common problem, all you need to replace is the electrical part of the ignition switch, you will have to remove the lower dash, steering wheel cover, and the collum protector. then one plug, and two more screws it will come out, the other guy must be a bonehead simpleton that knows nothing about Nissan. I have replaced possibly hundreds of them over the years.


I think i know enough for being 18 :loser:


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

Well drunkhorse, may be you should stick to giving advise on things you know about ie: romper room, sesame street, and the latest yugi-oh cards, and leave this stuff to the grown ups.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

lol, funny guy. although if u have an 18 yr. old daughter ill show her the stuff i reallly know how to do, and let her tell u about it :banhump:. Do remember u started the trash talk.

u can put ur input on this, but whatever u do say, im done, *i dont want to get kicked off of this site !!! *  

drunkhorse shakes truce :cheers:


----------



## 1ATA1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just replaced the ignition switch in my 97 maxima. Easy as Titan_123 said. Took me about 30 minutes. The OEM replacement part was bought from O'Reilly's Auto parts here in Conyers, GA for $25. Works great! Thanks, Titan!


----------

